# 2010 Alarm going crazy



## jb2004 (Oct 24, 2004)

I have a 2010 SL that over the last few weeks the alarm would just go off for no reason. I would only happen once in a night but last night it went off evey couple of hours.
I can't get it into the dealer until next week but I have to do something in the short term so I don't drive my neighbors nuts.
I thought there might just be a fuze for the alarm but it looks like it is tied into a block with a few other controls.
Is there anyway to disable the alarm until I can get it into the dealership?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

All I can really tell you is pull the horn fuse. The alarm will reset itself after a minute of going off so it should run the battery down unless it keeps doing it all night


----------



## jb2004 (Oct 24, 2004)

After I looked at it the next day it looks like the tailgate is somehow unlatching just enough to set the alarm off. Now when driving the warning light will come on all doors will unlock then to goes back to normal. It happens on flat roads or on bumps. 
My wife was able to take it to the dealer and they couldn't get it to happen but then it did it several time on the way back home.


----------

